# pop up advice



## vtwindwalker (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I am interested in buying a small pup for a couple of trips across country. I did this trip with my dogs in a tent for 3 months last year and I want to upgrade. I have a jeep liberty with about 100 thou miles on it so I don't know if I need to buy a new car and a new pup. I am not looking for a lot of amenities just a roof over my head that isn't screen.  Any suggestions?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had a couple of popups in the past. They were great. I'm guessing your Jeep will tow up to 3000lbs or so. There are some smaller trailers out there that you would be able to pull. A small starcraft perhaps. I'd start off on their web sites and look at the specs. Also have a look and see what needs to be done to the jeep. Hitch, Transmission cooler and wire harness.
Starcrafts, Flagstaff, Clipper.... they all have popups that are light weight.
Good luck.


----------

